# Fish Tycoon



## Andrew (Jan 21, 2006)

I came across this game on the net and decided to try it out. After going through the tutorial I decided to buy it. The graphics arent that great, but its still fun to play.

In the game, you run a fish store and breed/raise hybrid fish to sell and make money. The main object of the game is to find the 7 "magic fish", breed them, and become rich. There are over 400 species of fish to raise, and there are lots of things to research/add on to your tank. The game runs in real time, even when your computer is off, but you can pause it if you dont want it to run while you're away. You can also make your tank a screensaver.

This is one of those games where you either like it, or you hate it with a passion, lol.

Check it out:

http://www.ldw.com/ft_win/index.html


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 21, 2006)

a good game sence i am going to be looking in to opening up a pet store lol i liked it lol


----------



## infinity (Jan 22, 2006)

Sounds kinda similar to Insaniquarium... Just do a google search, can't miss it. I got addicted to that too ages ago, might give this a go. You can only get it on trial version though


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 5, 2007)

> Sounds kinda similar to Insaniquarium... Just do a google search, can't miss it. I got addicted to that too ages ago, might give this a go. You can only get it on trial version though


I remember that game, to get past the trial I left my computer on for three days straight, becuae e if I closed it down and tried to run it again it would register the trial running out..my my was I sad..


----------



## infinity (May 6, 2007)

ah yeah, I played this... I think I got to 3 magic fish - I just couldn't be bothered to work out the 'genetics' between them all to get all the special fish - fun game, insaniquarium is fun too which I've also completed...

If you like these though, try 'Ant Wars' - you have to build a colony that suffers from various tragedies and bad luck but the main point is to allocate your nest workers with different jobs - soldiers, nurses, scouts and builders to try and hit the big 1 billion mark

All fun games


----------



## OGIGA (May 6, 2007)

I played this Insanaquarium for hours a few years ago.


----------

